

Ask HN: Which startups will let me sell for them on a commission basis? - djsamson

Recent college graduate, currently a marketing intern, but I want to try out sales before I decide which job to apply for by mid-summer. I don't have much sales experience but I want to learn by doing.  Which startup (preferably in the Bay Area that has reached some level of traction) will let me sell their product on a commission basis, remotely in my apartment, working part-time? My end goal is to improve my sales skills and get a job in Silicon Valley by July. Thank you!
======
mindcrime
We're open to having sales people on a commission only basis, but we're not in
SV. Maybe not a good fit for you, but if anybody else is interested in such an
arrangement, give me a shout. FWIW, we are in NC. Chapel Hill, to be specific.

------
kevin_rubyhouse
Also sent you a mail. I'm based in Seattle and my partner is in the UK. We're
selling internationally.

------
dennisvdvliet
Just dropped you an email dennis [at] pressdoc.com

------
downrightmike
Smart

